

Show HN: Generate self-signed certs in browser - indutny
http://indutny.github.io/self-signed/

======
mfkp
I suppose I should be the first to point out that trusting a private key from
a random website is not something that you should ever do.

Seems fine upon inspecting the source, but that could change at any minute.

These instructions should suffice for anybody trying to do this from the
command line: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/ssl-certificate-
self](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/ssl-certificate-self)

~~~
indutny
This is absolutely right. Considering that this is an OpenSource project, I
think it would be great idea to send a Pull Request for fixing this:
[https://github.com/indutny/self-signed](https://github.com/indutny/self-
signed) ?

If you feel uncomfortable with this, though, please let me know and I'll work
on it myself asap.

